
Attraction Inequality and the Dating Economy - prthkms
https://quillette.com/2019/03/12/attraction-inequality-and-the-dating-economy/
======
starpilot
> He reported that heterosexual females faced a Gini coefficient of 0.324,
> while heterosexual males faced a much higher Gini coefficient of 0.542. So
> neither sex has complete equality: in both cases, there are some “wealthy”
> people with access to more romantic experiences and some “poor” who have
> access to few or none. But while the situation for women is something like
> an economy with some poor, some middle class, and some millionaires, the
> situation for men is closer to a world with a small number of super-
> billionaires surrounded by huge masses who possess almost nothing.

My god. What the PUA and MRA communities have been saying all along...

------
towaway1138
This is an outstanding article with life-changing insights. Everyone should
read it. Certainly explains a lot of awful and baffling things I've seen and
experienced.

Unfortunately, though it lays out the problem clearly, it doesn't present much
in the way of solutions, and indeed, there may be few good ones. It may be
that sex and mating is ultimately just a Kobayashi Maru, not so much to be
performed successfully as with a dignified, sad grace.

~~~
prthkms
Some cultures have arrived to solutions like arranged marriage which sort of
promises to find a mate for most of the population. But that comes with its
own set of issues like loss of freedom of choice(especially for women), human
rights abuse
([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arranged_marriage#Causes_and_p...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arranged_marriage#Causes_and_prevalence)).

